# Shivers Final Build



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

After changing tanks a few times.
I made up my mind,
NO MORE TANKS FOR THE NEXT FEW YEARS.
Thats my new years resolution for 2011. 2012. and 2013

I decided to go for what I really wanted and get one custom built.

Tank is rimless and starfire
But it will take AT LEAST 3 weeks to get in.

I started the stand, Issue was how im going to make it stable. My buddy and I figured it out and so far the frame is half done and its bullet proof.

I pray this build will go well with minimum problems.

I'll Keep you guys updated With some pictures next post.

ID REALLY LOVE INPUT AND TIPS From this THREAD.

BLUE PRINT: YES ITS MS PAINT. LOL


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice, I like the dimensions.

That's an interesting design for your stand. How come you went with center support instead of the typical framing design?

Are the two holes in the back drains? Are the returns going overtop? If you can, maybe go with returns drilled in the back wall as well. I kind of wished mine did instead of being overtop now.


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

Only issue I can see is where you are going to put your sump? Is the centre support going to be hollowed out?


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

My sump is behind a wall in the fish room,

I wanted it too look like it has no sump,
Just makeing it clean as possible and also different.


There was another hole added for the drain.
The return is going through the tank.

Now, I just picked up a GIESEMANN t5 fixture.
Im a little pissed because I cant fit it yet its ssoooo sexy!

Anyone wnat to trade me something because it useless to me.

I also just picke dup an ATO DIY kit.

So far most equipment from the old tank.

Bubble Magus skimmer
mag 12 or 18 return
NEP 36" t5ho
The Mp40 is on order, It better be worth the money. Its so damn expensive.
---

Im thinking about doing a hanging canopy with sunlight supply hanging kit, But I really dont want to hack a perfectly good NEP T5ho Fixture or even that GIESEMANN fixture.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Was it the Giesemann fixture from AP? That's a nice score.

Like you, I'm hoping the mp40 will live up to it's name. If not, I'm going with Tunze since it's programming is already built into my controller.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes it is from AP,

I got too excited and grabbed, Now Im left with a fixture that wont fit my tank..!!!

Id like to trade
so Trades are welcome!


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

Oooh remote sump...super sexy...super quiet as well. I must tip my hat to you sir!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

How light demanding will your tank need to be?


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I have a 6 bulb NEP, but its only 12" wide.

Aquascaping plans are to to make it very very clean with very very minimal LR in the display..

I should be good for sps at 38x18" of the tank but the 12" left will have minimal light.

Which isnt bad beacuse I plan a mixed reef with LPS and SPS.

What controller did you get?
Im in the market for one also,


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You could just hang the fixture so the overlap is less noticeable lol. Or just bite the bullet and pick up a 3footer for a 'cleaner' look.

Seeing how you have a pretty shallow tank, you can probably get away with a 6-8 bulb T5 if you raise your fixture a little. Maybe wait for the 8 bulb Sunpower to get here and sell off your NEP.

That should work well with the way you are describing your scaping.

I went with a Profilux.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

First of all, the MP40 is worth every penny. I couldn't live without mine, even with a closed loop on the tank.

If you remember my build on AP, I used the Sunlift hangers from ORG. They are very nice looking and work beautifully. Why don't you hang the light with those? My tank is 60" long (actual display is 54") and my light is 48". I have no problem anything on the ends and the look is nice.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

My tank builder just go the glass in, But he ordered the wrong size 
I also just finished the stand.!!!!!!

Im about to go to big als and settle for a standard 90gal and put it in the wall,

What you guys think??

---

Its been tearing me up for the last few hours, I do mind waiting, But the pros of having an INwall with a fish room outweights the pros of having a sexy rimless tank.

What would u do if you were me.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I would rebuild your stand with some storage area 

Just kidding!

As for the tank - suck it up and wait for the one you really want, otherwise you will regret it for as long as you own the other tank


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

IN wall
Pros: 
Easy to keep back glass clean
quieter
Easy to do maintanence
Takes up ZERO floor space
Have the room for much more interesting sump,
It looks great in the room 
Viewable from my workdesk (Tankwall is 1 feet away from my head. LOL)

Cons:
Not a sexy shallow rimless cube

Rimless
Pros:
Sexy shallow rimless cube.
Sexy n very modern.
Cons:
Opposite of everything listed
Room will look and feel crowded

-------------

They will both be 90gal Give or take.

Come on guys I cant make up my mind for this one.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

woww didn't you just finish a tank transfer to a 65g only in Nov.? 

If it were me I'd go the rimless option becase rimless tanks look soooo nice. love that custom look, if i could only fit it into my budget and had the room for it i'd get one too. 

in your case though, why not do the 90g inwall and use that fixture you're trying to sell? and with the case of the 90g not being rimless.. well you're building it in the wall so you can build around the black braces of the tank so you don't see any plastic. you could even make the viewing area even more narrow and hide any high substrate you may have. then you could tell people it's rimless.. but don't let them into your fishroom lol

from the looks of your pros and cons you should definitely do what you feel you'll be HAPPY with. if you're shutting down the 65g tank and transferring it all into this new tank, then DEFINITELY go with the rimless tank because only then you'll be satisfied. if this is a new tank and the 65g is staying, you with the more practical tank and do the 90g. 

either way, do remember to make a thread of your tank build whichever you decide to build because your tanks look so minimal and clean! very different in this hobby..


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

delete plzz


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought i updated on gta aquaria.. Guesss not.
:s

I'll just run threw it

Started










then first









Then

















Then then

















then then then









then then then then


















Noww..


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

is your sump in the basement and tank upstairs ?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

The sump is in another room


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I love the rimless tank on the T stand. Very nicely done.


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Phosphate*

What do you have in your phosphate reactor?


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Salty1 said:


> What do you have in your phosphate reactor?


Im running NPX bio pellets.
They are working great!

Btw,
Re painted the stand.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

I pulled out all my live rock and banished it to the sump. I wanted to rescape the tank for more.sps . Aka flat tops.


----------

